
Ask HN: What should I look for when buying a microphone for screecasts? - ryanmccullagh
I&#x27;m in the market for a microphone for recording video tutorials. I&#x27;m actually pretty ignorant of what makes for good sound quality. Looking for suggestions.<p>Thanks.
======
dddddaviddddd
See this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21053153)

